# Bird Aviary, Help Needed.



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

Hi, everyone my name is Nicole. I live in Miami Florida, but currently leaving in the Caribbean, in the Dominican Republic, Santo Domingo. I used to be a member of the perch, and also this forums. since i set up my bird aviary. some people here helped me alot, so i want to say thank you to all. But right now i have a problem.

----------
I have a invested big time money, in a really big bird aviry with lots of birds, all together, like cockatiel, budgies, finch, zebra finch, java sparrow. i started, with only 4 pair, of each one. and right now i have about 20 pairs of each one. they all in the open, and they all get along, and don't fight or anything.

but the only strange thing is that, i brought 6 cockatiels, 3 boys and 3 girls.they where babies, about 6 months old, now they each have about 2 years. 

About 6 months ago. 1 of the cockatiels, laid eggs on the nest box. but after 2 weeks the parents abandoned the eggs.i guess they where not fertilized or something.

the nest box i have for the cockatiels, are 12 wide, 16 long, and 12 high.

do you think i should move the nestbox, all the way up high? because i have the nest box. half way. of the aviary cage. also are these big nest box.? good. ? do cockatiels like them.? here in this country its not the same, as in Miami Florida, that i could go to a store and by aspen bedding., can i use some type paper and just sherd it to pieces, and use it for bedding.?

any recomendations would be helpful, i thougth i would have lots of baby cockatiels, but its not happening.


and i give them enough, food, vegetales, sun light. and they have surely enough space,

my bird aviry cage is . about 12 feet high, and 7 feet wide, and 25 feet long.


all the bird species, that i have, have reproduced with lots of success, but the cockatiels, have not. 

i have lots of ropes, lots of wood hangers.? i do i also need to put, some tree branches, or something.? 


The reason why i did the bird aviary was becuase my mother, had an accident, so its a way for her recreation, but it has gotten to a point, where i have lots of birds, and i'm going to start start, my own pet shop. to sell them. and i would like to see my cockatiles reproduce. 

thanks in advanced..god bless


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I am north of you in Ft. Lauderdale.

The first thought is do you have a night light on at night? (it's necessary) Also is there anyway that all the cockatiels that you want to breed be housed in a separate flight from the other birds.

Nestbox shoud be a 12" cube. Are you hanging it inside or outside the flight? You can get pine shaving/bedding from a feed store. it comes in large plastic wrapped bales for about $5.00 You will need to put 3" deep bedding in the bottom of the box.

Pix's of your flight and setup would be really helpful.

As to your birds, what mutations (colors) are they. Are any related or bought from the same person, which could mean related?

As to the eggs layed. Did you crack them open to determine if they were infertile or DIS (dead in shell)?


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

*Pictures and videos. of Aviary*

Hi, my brother just posted the videos on youtube, and took some pictures. 

This is the video link, and in the pictures it only lets me upload 5 pics, 

http://www.youtube.com/user/teddythegameted#p/a/u/0/pT3SQQR8WY0

P.S

Please i need, to have babies, cockatiels, lol  anyone is welcome to help.


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

*Videos and pics*



srtiels said:


> I am north of you in Ft. Lauderdale.
> 
> The first thought is do you have a night light on at night? (it's necessary) Also is there anyway that all the cockatiels that you want to breed be housed in a separate flight from the other birds.
> 
> ...


--

ok i just posted some pictures,but it only lets me upload 5 at a time. and the video link is this one. the video quality is not that great because my brother recorded it from hes cell phone, and it was recording in the lowest quality. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/teddythegameted#p/a/u/0/pT3SQQR8WY0


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

One thing I did notice is how close together the nest boxes are, tiels like to have their own space, so you could be losing chicks because they're chasing each other out of the boxes. Also, the other birds may be bothering them, tiels are very passive and budgies I know can be super aggressive to them. Is there a way to separate the tiels from the rest?


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> One thing I did notice is how close together the nest boxes are, tiels like to have their own space, so you could be losing chicks because they're chasing each other out of the boxes. Also, the other birds may be bothering them, tiels are very passive and budgies I know can be super aggressive to them. Is there a way to separate the tiels from the rest?



In my case that's not the problem, no of the birds in my aviary fight, because all of them where born here. Now if i bring any other bird from a pet shop, they might get aggressive. Ok, so your says i should move those nest boxes somewhere else.? my question is should i have them all the way up.? or in the middle of the cage. or should i have one in one corner up high, and the other in another corner up high . ect.. ? 


the only way to separate the tiels, would be to have them caged up in another small cage. but that would mean, they would have no free flight, and also if i leave them in on place, the sun hits them, for about 5 hours straight, so i would have to move the cage back and forth. 


my dad's friend used to have lots of birds like me, and all of them reproduced, without any problems, only thing is my dad lost contact with hes friend. since they moved to Europe. 


how do you have yours setup.? all caged up.? in pairs. or are they all out in the open.?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to consider a trip to Ft. Lauderdale. I have been a very sucessful cockatiel breeder for 17+ years and I can show you how to setup the aviary, etc....and answer and mentor as to breeding. I would prefer that you take some photos of the birds to see what you are working with. And also some photos at a distance that shows the whole aviary. The video was worthless in showing anything.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine's an open setup, they have their own room but are inside. I have a FSL light for them. The nest boxes should be up fairly high but all at the same level so they don't fight over the highest box. And they may not fight with the other birds but they could be being bossed around by the other birds and prevented from going to the nest box, etc.


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

*pictures, and measurements*



roxy culver said:


> Mine's an open setup, they have their own room but are inside. I have a FSL light for them. The nest boxes should be up fairly high but all at the same level so they don't fight over the highest box. And they may not fight with the other birds but they could be being bossed around by the other birds and prevented from going to the nest box, etc.


-----



srtiels said:


> You might want to consider a trip to Ft. Lauderdale. I have been a very sucessful cockatiel breeder for 17+ years and I can show you how to setup the aviary, etc....and answer and mentor as to breeding. I would prefer that you take some photos of the birds to see what you are working with. And also some photos at a distance that shows the whole aviary. The video was worthless in showing anything.



That would be nice, to go see your bird aviary, if i was in my house Miami, but overseas right now, in the dominican republic. and have to stay here for at least 1 more year. im taking care of my mother, and can't just leave her. its not like taking a walk in the park. Well im sorry my brother did he's best. with the video. 

the types of birds i have, are the ones i mentioned on the my first post. budgies, finch, zebra finch, cockatiels, java sparrow. 

here are the pictures,it only lets me upload 5 at a time. and the exact measurements , these measurements are only from the 3rd floor. 

12 feet and 1 half height, 
8 feet and 2 thirds wide
24 feet and 3 thirds. length


please share your thoughts, on where should i put the nest boxes, im also going to buy, about 30 more nest boxes, for the budgies,finch, and the java sparrow. where do you recommend i put, each boxes, for each type of bird. example. finch= high as possible.? budgies=any where. cockatiles, high in different corners. ect.. 

thanks.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would see if there were a way to partition part of the aviary off and keep the cockatiels in that. It doesn't matter where you put the boxes as long as the other birds are around and bothering your tiels they probably will not breed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Where are all these birds right now? If in Florida, they look like they are in the city. If so you need to check that you are not in violation of codes. And since you want to breed which also means you'll be selling you will have to also have a Class III license from the FL Game and Fresh Water Fish Commision (FWC) 850-488-3641 https://public.myfwc.com/CrossDOI/LPIS/LicenseDetails.aspx

FWC does now monitor all newspaper, craigslist and online advertisments for those that are breeding and selling without a license. Fines are high per bird and the risk of possible seizure of all birds.


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Where are all these birds right now? If in Florida, they look like they are in the city. If so you need to check that you are not in violation of codes. And since you want to breed which also means you'll be selling you will have to also have a Class III license from the FL Game and Fresh Water Fish Commision (FWC) 850-488-3641 https://public.myfwc.com/CrossDOI/LPIS/LicenseDetails.aspx
> 
> FWC does now monitor all newspaper, craigslist and online advertisments for those that are breeding and selling without a license. Fines are high per bird and the risk of possible seizure of all birds.



me and my family, know all the violation codes, and everything. Overseas its different, they have different types of license here in this country.its not like in U.S.A sorry, to ask but are you reading everything i write.? because i have said 2 times, in the same post. that im in the dominican republic, overseas, and you have not replied, to the questions that i asked you. what me and my family are going to do is open up a pet shop. here in this country, to sell dogs, cats, and birds, fish, and all types of animals. etc

Do you have pictures, of your aviary setup. or a video so i can see the nest boxes, and how you have them set up? do you have an aviary with a free flight. or do you just have your bird, in small cages, 1 cage, per pair.? 

thanks


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

Mentha said:


> I would see if there were a way to partition part of the aviary off and keep the cockatiels in that. It doesn't matter where you put the boxes as long as the other birds are around and bothering your tiels they probably will not breed.


i've watched, the birds for 1 years, and they don't bother the tiels, as i mentioned, before. they don't fight or anything. With the birds that i started where hand raised, and all the rest where born here. the aggressiveness is only when you bring birds from another aviary or pet shop. in . i've tried it. i brought, 2 sparrows, and 2 budgies, from a pet shop. had to give them away to my brother, because these got aggressive when put into the cage.

i really don't want to separate them,from the rest. because then they will have no free flight or enough space like they have now. unless that's the only option. my dad's friend, used to have all these same types of birds, in a big aviary as well. and the tiels, reproduced normally. my dad lost contact with this person after they moved to Europe. 

any other ideas.?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have read your postings and I got the impression from the following you were still in the US:
*I live in Miami Florida, but currently leaving in the Caribbean, in the Dominican Republic, Santo Domingo*

If you will be breeding outside the US you might have to also check into import permits.

As to the position of the nestboxes I have found that tiels prefer them up high in the flight. The most successful ones are the ones that are positioned where the birds can see anyone coming to the flight.

I've tried mixed flights (with budgies) and the budgies went it and ripped apart new tiel hatchlings. Other species of birds would also cause disturbances during the night which caused the tiels to get off of the eggs.

Also if you plan to colony breed what you might consider trying is to firsat cage breed each pair in a separate cage with a box. This way you can see if they are bonded and how well they are as sitting eggs and feeding babies. Cage breed for a clutch or two, and later once you know all your pairs are compatible then colony breed them in a flight. The pairs will stay together.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have recently just bred my cockatiels in an outdoor Aviary, also mixed flock. Tiels and Budgies....but in smaller numbers. My tiels (7) were all given to me with the exception of one female I purchased. I have found that the only breeding going on is with the already established "bonded pairs" They came together, having spent much time alone in a smaller cage. I noticed you did say "parents abandoned the eggs" Was there a Dad involved in the sitting? I have a female unbonded that lays eggs each season, but they are not fertile, so after a while she just stops sitting. My boxes are 12x12, got them online very inexpensive. I have them all at the same height. But rstiels is right, they do all seem to want the one that the hole faces the door, now that she says that LOL.....I think what srtiels is trying to get an idea about is not your flock....but your breeding stock....What mutations are your Cockatiels.....if they have not bonded yet, and you really want to become a breeder, she may be able to help you pair them well for the best mutations. Putting them in smaller cages is not always a bad thing, it can help them bond, make them feel secure and allow them to breed...which is what you are looking at doing. Afterall...you are breeding birds for the purpose of selling them to people that will be putting "your" birds in small cages.....you may want to consider that due to your desire for free flight in your own flock....Temporary housing may also make it easier during breeding season to watch after them...so your females do not breed too much (which could be harmful) I would imagine to really make money off such an endeavor one must breed pretty top notch birds (thats where srtiels comes in)....very desired traits, and such...I say that because my 4 chicks have cost me a fortune already....and I am letting mom and dad raise them...that is just the extra seed. vitamin seed, soft foods and such...can't imagine hand rearing them...You must be careful in such a large set up, that your babies (sisters and brothers) aren't breeding, in both your tiels and budgies, and I would assume in any of them....You say all the birds have been born there, so I'm assuming if you are letting them pick their mate...this could be happening in the budgies and such...which is not resposible breeding and cause problems as the babies age. By pairing them in seperate cages for breeding you will be controlling this aspect, helping them bond....which "should" carry on into the aviary setting. 
ALL birds (budgies and Tiels)will fight over boxes.....no matter how well they get along on a normal basis...but to be honest with you, I've read alot about mixed aviaries and it seems like it is not recommended...why so many different types? You have come here for answers....these are cockatiels breeders, they are the experts, you should take their advise. If they say seperate them...than that is likely what will work...... I agree that the nesting boxes are WAAAY to close together, my tiels can't stand having other birds close by when they are nesting, I have to clip one's wings because he becomes so teritorial around his box...no way he'd let another pair breed that close...He's part of the same gender pair...so they aren't really nesting and he still get's mean......Good luck with your adventure....I hope it works out well with the new pet store....In the meantime, google and read everything you can about breeding your birds,,,knowledge is power...and head the advise of the ones here..JMHO


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

*post some more pics. thanks*



srtiels said:


> I have read your postings and I got the impression from the following you were still in the US:
> *I live in Miami Florida, but currently leaving in the Caribbean, in the Dominican Republic, Santo Domingo*
> 
> If you will be breeding outside the US you might have to also check into import permits.
> ...



Im my case, all the birds get along just fine, ive been observing them for 1 year, and they don't fight. also some of the budgies, and sparrow kiss or play alot. also this happen with the cockatiels and the budgies, they play. and they give each other food. i've brought some people. and they find it amazing, how all the birds get along. 

i think, im going to have to start, mating them 1 pair at a time in a small cage. to see how that works. but what i will do first, is i will but all the nest boxes all the way up high. i see that you have your nestboxes, outside.. so it does not matter if it rains.? and if the nestbox gets wet..? or do you 
protect the nestbox. from getting get in the rain..? 

also all of my tiels have found their true, mate. because each one has his or her pair. where one of them go, the other follow. to see what i did was put the female, in small cage. and the male stared going crazy and went down after me. so he knows that's hes girl. and i also tried it with the others. as well. so ill try to put the nestboxes, up high. to see if that works.

i would like to see more pictures, of your setup. so post a couple. please .. thank you


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

*pics, of your setup.*



j-9 said:


> I have recently just bred my cockatiels in an outdoor Aviary, also mixed flock. Tiels and Budgies....but in smaller numbers. My tiels (7) were all given to me with the exception of one female I purchased. I have found that the only breeding going on is with the already established "bonded pairs" They came together, having spent much time alone in a smaller cage. I noticed you did say "parents abandoned the eggs" Was there a Dad involved in the sitting? I have a female unbonded that lays eggs each season, but they are not fertile, so after a while she just stops sitting. My boxes are 12x12, got them online very inexpensive. I have them all at the same height. But rstiels is right, they do all seem to want the one that the hole faces the door, now that she says that LOL.....I think what srtiels is trying to get an idea about is not your flock....but your breeding stock....What mutations are your Cockatiels.....if they have not bonded yet, and you really want to become a breeder, she may be able to help you pair them well for the best mutations. Putting them in smaller cages is not always a bad thing, it can help them bond, make them feel secure and allow them to breed...which is what you are looking at doing. Afterall...you are breeding birds for the purpose of selling them to people that will be putting "your" birds in small cages.....you may want to consider that due to your desire for free flight in your own flock....Temporary housing may also make it easier during breeding season to watch after them...so your females do not breed too much (which could be harmful) I would imagine to really make money off such an endeavor one must breed pretty top notch birds (thats where srtiels comes in)....very desired traits, and such...I say that because my 4 chicks have cost me a fortune already....and I am letting mom and dad raise them...that is just the extra seed. vitamin seed, soft foods and such...can't imagine hand rearing them...You must be careful in such a large set up, that your babies (sisters and brothers) aren't breeding, in both your tiels and budgies, and I would assume in any of them....You say all the birds have been born there, so I'm assuming if you are letting them pick their mate...this could be happening in the budgies and such...which is not resposible breeding and cause problems as the babies age. By pairing them in seperate cages for breeding you will be controlling this aspect, helping them bond....which "should" carry on into the aviary setting.
> ALL birds (budgies and Tiels)will fight over boxes.....no matter how well they get along on a normal basis...but to be honest with you, I've read alot about mixed aviaries and it seems like it is not recommended...why so many different types? You have come here for answers....these are cockatiels breeders, they are the experts, you should take their advise. If they say seperate them...than that is likely what will work...... I agree that the nesting boxes are WAAAY to close together, my tiels can't stand having other birds close by when they are nesting, I have to clip one's wings because he becomes so teritorial around his box...no way he'd let another pair breed that close...He's part of the same gender pair...so they aren't really nesting and he still get's mean......Good luck with your adventure....I hope it works out well with the new pet store....In the meantime, google and read everything you can about breeding your birds,,,knowledge is power...and head the advise of the ones here..JMHO


-----

hey thank you, for all of your advises, yes correct, that's why i came here. the only thing, is that when i spend so much time and money, into buying foods and all these thing. it sometimes hurts, me to see the birds, in a small cage. but i guess i will have to get used to this, as we will soon have a pet shop. and start selling all types of different animals. i know all the birds, and right now. the budgies. have not mated with their brother or sister. i started with 4 pair, and now i have 20 pair. what i did in the begging. was after the babies, had 4 weeks old. i separated 1 from on side and 1 from another. to make sure. they where not brothers and sister. i record book, of all the new borns, with instant pictures. i take a picture of the birds when they are 3 and 4 weeks old. its amazing. i have 1 years with these birds. and the parents, are the most vibrant colors, and the most strongest of them all. 

thank you for your advise... 

i will also consider, putting the nest boxes up. and way from the entrance. as rstiels said.

can you post some pictures of your setup. so i can see them.. 

thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...I don't have any of the tiels setup. I had to find some old pix (below) of the flight. I am now moving the tiels from the flight because I will cage breed them, and fix up the flight for my mousebirds, which are also good colony breeders.

As to protecting the nestboxes from rain you can get sheets of plastic. I get carpet plastic runner at Home Depot and attach a piece up.

The hanging bird feeders are not good...especially if you fill them up every week or so. In our damp weather the seed can mold and the birds can get low grade yeast and bacterial infections. You might consider making some feeding stations and using bowl/dishes. The birds should be offered fresh food daily, and in S. Florida the water changed out 2-3 times a day.


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Hi...I don't have any of the tiels setup. I had to find some old pix (below) of the flight. I am now moving the tiels from the flight because I will cage breed them, and fix up the flight for my mousebirds, which are also good colony breeders.
> 
> As to protecting the nestboxes from rain you can get sheets of plastic. I get carpet plastic runner at Home Depot and attach a piece up.
> 
> The hanging bird feeders are not good...especially if you fill them up every week or so. In our damp weather the seed can mold and the birds can get low grade yeast and bacterial infections. You might consider making some feeding stations and using bowl/dishes. The birds should be offered fresh food daily, and in S. Florida the water changed out 2-3 times a day.


thanks, for the pictures, here in this country, they have lots of good things, but there are small things like those plastic sheets, that cannot be found here.. i will have to improvise. 

i will try, to work around this. to see how it goes. hopefully placing the nest boxes up. will help alot. 

another question..? is there a website, where i can buy a pair female and male. albino cockatiel..? and they can send it overseas..? 

thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*another question..? is there a website, where i can buy a pair female and male. albino cockatiel..? and they can send it overseas..? *
*------------------------------------------------------------------*

You will have to do a Google search for tiels for sale.

Ok...your question tells me you still need to learn alot about pairing up birds. Good pairings with birds that carry compatible splits (such as a split to a visual) result in larger, stronger healthier chicks, with less losses in the nest. Pairing where you put like to like (meaning 2 of the same mutation) result in going backwards in size, quality and survival rates in the nest. Ideally if you want albino (proper name for the mutation is Whiteface Lutino) chicks you would start with a visual hen (visual means the hen looks like a WF lutino) and a split male. A split male would look like a plain grey male that is carrying (split to) WF and lutino. So when buying birds it is best to work with people that know what mutations they have and can tell you what splits/gens (especially the males) carry. A breeders goal should always be to improve the next generation.

As to the plastic above the nestbox you can also use a clear plastic shower curtain.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a thread you might want to read: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17072


----------



## nicole smith (May 4, 2009)

srtiels said:


> *another question..? is there a website, where i can buy a pair female and male. albino cockatiel..? and they can send it overseas..? *
> *------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> You will have to do a Google search for tiels for sale.
> ...



ok thanks. i will use the curtains as you recommend. and also will look, into this. when buying from someone.


----------

